# I'm not saying...



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm not saying we've had a lot of rain lately, and 4-5" more to come, but I just found myself reading an article on how to prevent shark attacks.

I'm used to dealing with a different kind of shark in Illinois.

Ralph


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm not sayin' it's been damp here, but I just found mildew growing in my dehumidifier!

Ralph


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm not sayin' it's true but... I've heard you lost a lot of fish in your area due to drowning?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm not sayin' we're getting a lot of rain here, but I'm looking for a 6' extension for my rain gauge.

Ralph


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm not saying we're getting lot rain hereabouts, but the weatherman has been right three days in a row!

Ralph


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> I'm not saying we're getting lot rain hereabouts, but the weatherman has been right three days in a row!
> 
> Ralph


Game set and match! How to top this one??


----------

